# My new bettas not moving



## jacknchloe (Dec 14, 2009)

I just purchased 2 bettas yesterday. They are both male and in a divided tank. One is doing fine but the other one has not moved in the last 30 minutes or so. He is just sitting at the bottom. Should I be concerned?


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

What's the temperature of the tank?

How's the water quality?

How big is the tank?

Do you have a filter?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He could be just sleeping but it could also be that the waters too cold. Great questions bettakeeper!


----------



## jacknchloe (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, there is a filter. The water temp and quality should be fine, we added the water conditioner. Do bettas "rest"? I thought I read somewhere that they did.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, they do sleep. You should make a schedule of when to turn the lights on and off because they don't like constant 24 hour light. I turn mine off during the day and turn them on at night. Do you know what the exact water temp is? I used to stick my fingers in the tank and say, 'oh that feels fine' until I put the thermometer in and it wasn't fine.lol There are some heaters that you can buy that keep the water at 78 degrees. The temp needs to be 76-82 degrees.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree with BettaxFishxCrazy

He probably is sleeping then but if he shows any unusual behavior then he might be sick. 

Signs of illness and stress

- clamped fins
- shimmy (looks like the fish is swimming fast but is staying in place)
- ich spots (white dots on skin and fins)
- red or white sores
- fin rot (torn or ripped fins)
- gasping at the surface
- glancing (fish rubs itself on objects or gravel)

ect. 

Hope this helps. :-D


----------



## jacknchloe (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes this does help!!! Thank you!! I am going to buy a heater right now!!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm glad we helped


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would also give them some time to settle in. Tape some paper around the tank, keep the tank lights off and try to minimize any loud noises or activity (hair dryers, music, TV, guests) in the room the tank is in. Bettas are smart little guys and sometimes a change of scenery will throw them off.

Provide some hiding spots for them as well. Remember every time a betta is introduced to a new tank they have no idea if they are encroaching on the territory of another male.


----------



## jacknchloe (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I am back from Petsmart. Got a small heater and just placed it in the tank. I also got thermometer to put on the outside of the tank so I always know what the temp is. Let's hope this works!! The little guy still hasn't moved. I did turn the light off as well and am trying to keep the dogs out of the room since they are loud. I do have to admit, it was very tempting at Petsmart to buy another betta. LOL


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's VERY tempting....I have 19.haha  I saw on your other thread that he died, I'm very sorry! He could've had a disease when you bought him.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## jacknchloe (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you! Now the other one that we also got from Petsmart yesterday is acting very lethargic. The water temp in 78-80 and he has been fed. I bought a new one tonight at Petco (Not Petsmart) and he is doing great. Could both fish from Petsmart been sick?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

If they were brothers, it could be possible that it was something genetic. I bought three dragon bettas from a pet store that bought them from one breeder and two of them died. My third one wasn't doing good, so I put him in a tank with another betta and he's doing great. I think he was just depressed being by himself. If you have a spare tank, I would move him to that just in case he has something contagious.


----------



## jacknchloe (Dec 14, 2009)

This is so frustrating!! Now the other one we bought yesterday died!! My husband took him out of the tank and is going to take him back to Petsmart. I just hope the one I bought today from Petco will do okay. He is a Halfmoon and was more expensive. Those of you that have alot of bettas, where do you keep them all? Do they have seperate tanks or are some in divided tanks? I really want to get a few more but am afraid of them dying. So confused!!


----------



## jacknchloe (Dec 14, 2009)

And I dont think they could have been brothers because one was Crowntail and I think the other was veil.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Some of my tanks are divided and the other ones are separated. If you wanted, you could get a 5G and split it so they have 2.5Gs each or just keep your HM in the 2.5G by himself. I'm sorry about your husbands fish. I would do a 100% water change in the tank just in case he had something contagious, he won't give it to your new fish. IMO I think it would be best if you held off on getting more bettas until you get the hang of it. I don't mean any offense by it, I just think it would be better after losing two that you give all of your attention to one for now until you get it down.


----------



## jacknchloe (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok...100% water change done. And divider taken out so he now has the whole tank to himself.


----------

